# updating samsung tv's firmware with Mac



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry, didn't know where else to post this. I've tried this twice with no luck. I have a Samsung 64" 3d plasma tv (550 series), and I'd like to try to update the firmware. According to Samsung this is how you do it: download the firmware file (XX.exe) then with WinZip, unzip it, and it should come up as a folder. Transfer that folder to a USB drive, plug it into the tv, choose "support" then update via USB, plug the rascal in and it should get to work. However it doesn't. although it recognizes the usb drive as a data traveler, it doesn't recognize the update files on there at all. Keeps telling me "No update files found on usb drive". I have tried to keep the structure fine. XX file, inside which is a folder marked image, then the USB update files. Maybe I'm doing something wrong? any help appreciated thanks
John B


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe it is the format of the USB drive. How is it formatted? It may only work if it is formatted on a Windows machine. Win32. Or it could want a NTFS format. Samsung may care less for Apple products.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Here are the instructions, for those that want to see them:
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...Firmware_Upgrade_Instruction_T-MST10PAUSC.pdf

The only problems that I can see are:
- You didn't put the file at the root directory of the drive.
- Or as Joker suggests, it wants a Win32 or NTFS file format and you have formatted your USB drive on a Mac with a Mac format. Did you ever format the drive on your Mac?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd bet the drive needs to be, and is formated FAT32 (there is no such thing as Win32, at least as far as disk formats are concerned). If not a Mac can format that just fine. 

But as I mentioned its likely already formatted as it needs to be as you mention that it recognizes the drive, and this would not be the case if it was not formatted correctly.

It sounds to me like you have not actually unzipped the folder from the XX.exe file. Try extracting this folder and placing it at the root of the drive.


----------

